# Geld leihen...



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Buffies,

Ich komme mit einem naja eher größerem Problem zu euch, also folgendes hat sich zugetragen:
Ich habe einem Bekannten eine beträchtliche Summe an Bargeld geliehen, (wieviel ist denke ich zum jetztige Zeitpunkt irrelevant) und wie es natürlich kommen musste, die betreffende Person will nicht zahlen mit der Aussage:" Ich hab derzeit kein Geld!" Ok das war vor 2 Monaten und damals habe ich mir noch gedacht, kann ja gut sein, jeder hat mal einen Engpass was Geld angeht und dumm wie ich war, habe mich vertrösten lassen. Wie gesagt, dass ist jetzt schon 2 Monate her und solangsam reichts mir und ich will die betreffende Person anzeigen, da ich allerdings noch minderjährig bin muss natürlich meine Mutter mit zur Wache kommen. Meine Frage an euch ist jetzt, wisst ihr vielleicht wie hoch die Chancen sind, dass ich mein Geld wiederbekomme? Hätte ich überhaupt eine nennenswerte Chance, oder kann ich im Grunde die Anzeige direkt lassen? Zusätzlich zu meiner eigenen Aussage war noch ein guter Freund dabei (der auch dazu bereit wäre auszusagen) und ich hätte Kontoauszüge, wo man sehen kann das die entsprechende Summe abgehoben wurde.
Ach ja, dass:" DU BIST SO EIN TROTTEL! WIE KANN MAN JEMANDEM SOVIEL GELD LEIHEN?!" könnt ihr euch sparen, ich habs mir schon oft genug von meinen Freunden anhören müssen PLUS ich weiß inzwischen selbst, wie ********** diese Aktion von mir war.

-Ein leicht angep***ter, ansonsten ganz gut gelaunter Silenzz/Josh


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich weiß nicht hoch


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juni 2009)

tja, er hat dir das geld nicht geklaut, du hast es ihm "geliehen" und ich denke ma, das mit nem mündlichen vertrag.
wenn schriftlich nichts festgelegt ist, bzw ihr keinen vertrag habt, hast du wohl schlechte karten, dein geld zurückzubekommen, oder dass deine anzeige erfolgreich ist.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juni 2009)

Das Problem hatte mein Vater auch.
Einem Geld geliehen ( 7000 DM  [ das war damals ne menge ] ( sogar mit Vertrag ) 
der typ hat sich aber abgesetzt.
Vor 3 jahren haben wir ihn durch zufall wiedererkannt, und den Anwalt drauf angesetzt.

wurde trotzdem nix drauß, und die ganze sache hat sich iwie in den winkeln der advokaten verirrt.

ich kann dir nur glück wünschen, und hoffen, dass du dein Geld bekommst


----------



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2009)

Nice, naja Anzeigen werde ich ihn trotzdem und auf das beste hoffen :-s


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2009)

Du hast sicher nicht mal was schriftliches.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Juni 2009)

Deine einzige Hoffnung wäre, dass sich der Typ durch die Anzeige einschüchtern lässt ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für dein Geld :/


----------



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2009)

Nein Tikume, leider nicht, wenn ja wäre es natürlich 1000000 mal sicherer gewesen, aber so. Naja macht mir zwar nicht grade viel Mut aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Night falls (18. Juni 2009)

Ohne Vertrag oder Schuldschein gehen deine Chancen gegen 0...


----------



## Rhokan (18. Juni 2009)

Da du noch nicht volljährig bist, denke ich mal das die andere Person auch nicht arg viel älter ist wie du. Da der/die wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel Lebenserfahrung hat, würde ich hoffen das er/sie sich mit einer Anzeige/Anwalt/wasweissich unter Druck gesetzt fühlt und dir das Geld zurück zahlt.

viel glück bei der sache


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Juni 2009)

so einen fehler macht man nur einmal im leben, bei mir waren es "nur" 700 euro^^
sofern du nichts schriftliches oder keine zeugen hast, kannst dir das geld abschminken
kannst versuchen ihm ratenzahlung anzubieten, und schauen was er sagt


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

stimmt so nicht. 

polizei bringt nichts, da ihr keine rückzahlungen vereinbart habt. was sollen die also machen, der typ macht sich nicht strafbar.

anwalt nehmen (kostet geld) und dem typen zivilrechtlich auf den pelz rücken. wenn er dann nicht so clever ist und es leugnet sondern nur mit der ausrede kommt, dass er momentan kein geld hat, hast du schon was erreicht.

dann erwirkst du nämlich einen titel gegen den typen und der ist 30 jahre lange gültig. das heisst sobald du innerhalb der nächsten 30 jahre die vermutung hast, dass er geld hat, kannst du es per gerichtsvollzieher eintreiben lassen. die kosten dafür und für den anwalt müsste er auch zahlen.

dumm nur wenn er innerhalb der nächsten 30 jahre nicht zu geld kommt, dann bleibst du auf allen kosten sitzen. oder wenn er sagt er weiss nichts von geld.

aber dann zählen zeugen. das können freunde sein, die das mitbekommen haben. oder du setzt ihn jetzt mit freunden nochmal unter druck. wenn er dann sagt, dass er zur zeit kein geld hat, dann können die bezeugen, dass er ein schuldanerkenntnis geleistet hat, aber jetzt nicht zahlen kann.

das bringt schon was.


----------



## Manowar (18. Juni 2009)

Mag sich zwar dumm anhören,aber er scheint wohl auch nicht soo alt zu sein und naja..verpetz ihn bei seiner Mutter.
Und das meine ich jetzt mal wirklich ernst. O_o


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

bringt vielleicht doch was hier reinzuschreiben wieviel geld es war und wie alt der typ ist.

für einen sind 100 euro viel für den anderen nicht. und wegen 100 euro würd ich mir 2 freunde schnappen, n kasten bier springen lassen und ihn "überzeugen" dass das ein fehler war ...


----------



## Philister (18. Juni 2009)

das problem dabei ist nur, dass damit zu rechnen ist dass er clever genug sein wird, es zu leugnen. und dann bleibst du auf den kosten sitzen. nichts, was ich versuchen würde wenn man nicht genug geld auf der hohen kante hat und der grund, warum vor dem gesetz eben doch nicht alle gleich sind ;-)

bei der mutter zu petzen halt ich da auch für erfolgsversprechender ;-)


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

wie sagte mein prof immer: "recht haben und recht bekommen sind zwei verschiedene dinge."

aber mit nem guten anwalt erhöht man seine chance ungemein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> aber mit nem guten anwalt erhöht man seine chance ungemein.


fragt sich halt nur, ob sich das lohnt. am ende ist der noch teurer, als das geld, was er verliehen hat^^
dazu wäre die summe schon gut zu wissen.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

Also deinem Eingangspost entnehmend ist die betroffene Person ein Bekannter. Ich weiß ja nicht wie intensiv und freundschaftlich euer Verhältnis zueinander ist, aber der Gang zum Anwalt und die zivilrechtliche Keule zu schwingen kann so eine Beziehung auf Jahre hin belasten oder gleich komplett zerstören. Wenn es Dir daran gelegen ist, kannst du sicher zur Polizei gehen oder einen Anwalt einschalten, auch wenn ich aufgrund von Geringfügkeit auf einen außergerichtlichen Vergleich tippen würde. 

Nein, was ich vorschlagen würde ist, dass du nochmal mit ihm spricht und ihr so vielleicht eine Rückzahlung in Raten ausmacht, wenn er den Betrag nicht in voller Höhe zurückzahlen kann. Da ihr Beide wohl noch minderjährig seid, kann man über eurer finanzielle Situation natürlich nur Vermutungen anstellen, aber mehrere hundert bis tausend Euro wirst du wohl kaum auf der hohen Kante liegen haben. Wie gesagt, der Gang zur Polizei oder die Drohung mit dem Anwalt sollte nur die Ultima Ratio sein. 

Sollte er wirklich keine Anstalten machen, das Geld auch in kleinen Raten abzubezahlen, dann solltest du Dir über deinen Bekanntenkreis mehr im Klaren sein und vielleicht bedächtiger auswählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

na nicht zurückhezahltes geld (vor allem ne grössere summe) belastet ein verhältnis auch.

auf einen aussergerichtlichen vergleich muss man sich nicht einlassen. wenn du auf dein recht bestehst, dann gehts vor gericht. wie gesagt polizei bringt nichts. evtl. wird er wegen betrugs bestraft (aber das auch vor nem gericht) aber davon hast du nix.

und die drohung mit nem anwalt kann auch evtl. auch schon helfen.


aber noch nen ratschlag für die zukunft.

verleih kein geld!


wenn freunde von mir kommen und sagen, dass sie in ner notlage sind und geld brauchen, weil sonst gar nix mehr geht, dann schenke ich ihnen das geld (wenn ich es habe). denn es sind nicht umsonst freunde. wenns ne einmalige notlage war, dann ist das ding damit gegessen. hat den vorteil, dass es freunde bleiben, die zu dir stehen und dir evtl. auch mal helfen.

wenn sich herausstellt, dass es nix einmaliges ist sondern dauerhaft finanzielle hilfe gebraucht wird, dann überleg mit ihnen zusammen woran es liegt und was man tun kann. von nebenjob bis staatlicher hilfe gibts viele möglichkeiten.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> na nicht zurückhezahltes geld (vor allem ne grössere summe) belastet ein verhältnis auch.



Na deswegen würde ich auch nochmal mit ihm reden und ganz einfach klären warum er nicht in der Lage ist den Betrag im Ganzen zurückzugeben. Geld unter Freunden zu verleihen ist aber wirklich ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Würde ich auch nur dann tun, wenn ich
a) meinen Freund ganz genau kenne und mich auf seine Rückzahlung zu 100% verlassen kann.
b) das Geld nicht selbst zum Leben brauche und mir, durch den Verleih, selbst finanzielle Probleme entstehen
c) ich keinen zeitlichen Rahmen festzusetzen brauche, bis dann ich das Geld selbst wieder benötige. 

Es kommt sicher auch noch die hinderliche Sache mit dem Stolz hinzu. Nach Geld zu fragen ist schon schwer, sich dann einzugestehen, dass man nicht in der Lage ist es zurückzuzahlen und dies gegenüber seinem Freund auchnoch einzugestehen, macht es nicht einfacher. Dann reagiert man meist ärgerlich wenn man ständig daran erinnert wird. Beginnt das Verhalten des Freundes zu kritisieren, weil er plötzlich so geldgeil ist und sich zum Pfennigfuchser mausert und dabei resultiert das einfach nur aus der Problemverdrängung zur finanziellen Notlage. So verhärten sich die Fronten, der Verleiher ist zurecht sauer, dass er die Summe nicht wieder bekommt und der Beleihte reagiert trotzig und uneinsichtig, weil er den ersten Schritt nicht mehr machen kann/will.


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na deswegen würde ich auch nochmal mit ihm reden und ganz einfach klären warum er nicht in der Lage ist den Betrag im Ganzen zurückzugeben. Geld unter Freunden zu verleihen ist aber wirklich ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Würde ich auch nur dann tun, wenn ich
> a) meinen Freund ganz genau kenne und mich auf seine Rückzahlung zu 100% verlassen kann.
> b) das Geld nicht selbst zum Leben brauche und mir, durch den Verleih, selbst finanzielle Probleme entstehen
> c) ich keinen zeitlichen Rahmen festzusetzen brauche, bis dann ich das Geld selbst wieder benötige.
> ..


muss ich von abraten
die punkte hab ich immer so eingehalten
danach hat meine damalige beste freundin, unsere langjährige freundschaft beendet.
geld hab ich bis heute nicht wiedergesehen
und meinen hund auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> muss ich von abraten
> die punkte hab ich immer so eingehalten
> danach hat meine damalige beste freundin, unsere langjährige freundschaft beendet.
> geld hab ich bis heute nicht wiedergesehen
> ...



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

verleiht einfach nix ... das erspart ne menge ärger.


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fragt sich nur, woher man weiß, wer die ausnahme ist, und wer nicht..


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

Das herauszufinden überlassen wir am besten den Philosphen.


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Rechtlich gesehen würd ich sagen stehen Deine Chancen gleich null, sofern Ihr nichts Schriftliches festgelegt habt. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob Du einen einzelnen Euro oder ne Million Euro ausgeliehen hast. Solange Du nicht beweisen kannst, dass Du es getan hast steht das Recht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Seiten des Beklagten, sprich, nicht auf Deiner Seite. Wobei hier sollte noch differenziert werden: Hast Du ihm das Geld bar ausgeliehen oder überwiesen? Denn wenn Du es überwiesen hast, kannst Du zumindest schonmal mit einem Kontoauszug beweisen, dass Du ihm Geld gegeben hast. Das wäre juristisch gesehen ein Anfang. Dennoch würds recht schwer werden, das Gericht zu überzeugen, denke ich.

Aber wie schon beschrieben wurde würd ich ihm einfach vorschlagen, das Geld in Raten abzubezahlen. Damit ist wohl Euch beiden geholfen. Wie hoch die Raten sind müsst Ihr halt untereinander klären.
Andernfalls würde ich nicht damit rechnen, das Geld je wiederzusehn, wenn er nicht darauf eingeht. Den Mafia-Weg wollen wir ja nicht beschreiten.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Juni 2009)

Eigenes und fremdes OT entfernt.


----------



## Silenzz (18. Juni 2009)

So wieder von der Schule zurück. Also, der Typ dem ich das Geld geliehn habe ist 20 Jahre alt (bin selber 16, werd dieses Jahr 17), haben uns durch einen gemeinsamen Freund kennengelernt. Wie genau das mit dem Geld passiert ist, ist eine etwas längere und kompliziertere Geschichte aber, sagen wir mal so, er hat mich am Ende so krass angefleht, dass ich einfach nicht nein sagen konnte, generell werde ich recht schnell weich -.-'
Der Betrag beläuft sich auf genau 220€uro, für mich eigentlich schon ziemlich viel Geld (ich geh arbeiten, daher hab ich die PAtte, nix illegales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und naja bin eigentlich eher enttäuscht denn wütend. Aber was will ich jetzt machen, war heute auch schonmal bei der Polizei und die meinten zu mir, dass die Chancen nicht wirklich hoch stehn das ich das Geld wiederbekomme, ich aber aufjedenfall die Anzeige erstatten sollte. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach das beste und das ich das Geld wiederbekomme. Und nein, den Mafiosi-weg werde ich bestimmt noch nicht beschreiten.


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Ja gut wenns "nur" 220€ sind, sag ihm doch, er soll Dir im Monat nen 20er geben oder so, das wird wohl doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

kennst du nen anwalt? der soll ihn anschreiben ... 

wenn er gefleht hat scheints ja nicht der eiskalte betrüger zu sein.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn er gefleht hat scheints ja nicht der eiskalte betrüger zu sein.



Oder er hat einfach eine gute Masche! Für 220 € lohnt es sich kaum nen Anwalt einzuschalten! Ich würde ihm auch eine Ratenzahlung vorschlagen und diese ggfs. sogar schriftlich festhalten!


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2009)

ein versuch ist es wert. halt es aber schriftlich fest.

zumindest hast du dann was schriftliches mit dem du dann zum anwalt gehen kannst. 

wenn er dann seine raten nicht zahlt, mahn ihn einmal schriftlich. und geh dann zum anwalt. dann hast du papiere. und die kosten muss er zahlen.

und sooo teuer ist n anwalt bei sowas nicht. unter hundert euro auf jeden fall. 

muss jeder für sich wissen ob es das wert ist.


----------



## Avyn (18. Juni 2009)

Frag doch mal rum ob andere ihm auch schon mal was geliehn haben und ob sie es zurück bekommen haben. Dann kann man vielleicht besser einschätzen wie er drauf ist und ob er auf Ratenzahlung eingehen würde.
Hat er gesagt wofür er das Geld braucht? Ich find es schon ungewöhnlich wenn man sich soviel Geld leiht.


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. Juni 2009)

Grundsätzlich sollte man Geld ohne Vertrag immer dann Leihen, wenn man lange darauf verzichten bzw. es ganz abschreiben kann.
Die Höhe des Betrages spielt hierbei keine Rolle. Ob 10€ - 10,000€. Störts dich nicht 10 Jahre drauf zu warten bzw. 10,000€ einfach mal zu verbraten, dann gib es ihm ohne Vertrag.
Ansonsten einen Vertrag aufsetzen (muss nicht notariell beglaubigt werden, aber beide Unterschriften enthalten mit Datum)


----------



## Dashy (18. Juni 2009)

Also 220 Euro sind für Schüler schon einiges, bin ja auch einer,
du solltest ihn eventuell mal mit den Fakten konfrontieren ( nein keine Gewalt )
Wenn er 20 ist, und auch wenn er nebenher ne Aushilfs-Arbeit macht wird es ihm doch möglich sein 20 EUro im Monat zu bezahlen.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Juni 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das herauszufinden überlassen wir am besten den Philosphen.



*räusper*

Geld verleihen? Wer kennt den Spruch nicht? "Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf!" Ob das jetzt tatsächlich das verleihen von Bargeld ist oder "todsichere Geschäfte" die nach dem Schneeballprinzip funktionieren!

Geld kann Freundschaften kaputt machen! Deshalb ist es umso mehr ein Akt des Vertrauens, jemanden Geld zu leihen! Aber hey? 

Stellt euch vor ihr seid der Durschnittstyp der nicht übermässig begabt, noch in irgendeiner Form sportlich mitten in der Fußgängerzone von einer total süßen Blondine angesprochen wird! Sie findet euch "total süß!" und "einfach zu knuffig" und sie könnte euch den ganzen Tag drücken! Das glauben wir doch alle nur zu gern sofort! Ohne auch nur dem Misstrauen einen Hauch einer Chance zu lassen! 

Ist es mit Geld verleihen unter Freunden nicht das gleiche? "Aaaach das ist ein Kumpel/ne Freundin das paßt schon!" Aber wozu braucht die Person das Geld überhaupt? Will sie vielleicht in ein "totsicheres" Aktiengeschäft investieren? Hat sie noch Schulden aus einem Schneeballsystemgeschäft? Oder gar will sie bei "anderen guten Freunden" ihre Schulden zurückzahlen? 

Es muß nichtmal immer die Wahrheit sein, was uns der gute Freund dort auftischt! Und das macht er nicht weil er uns nicht mag sondern weil er wie ein ängstlich in die Ecke getriebenes Tier panisch versucht mit allen Mitteln etwas gegen diese Situation zu unternehmen! Nachher tut es ihm leid das er uns angelogen hat oder das Geld nicht zurückzahlen kann. Auf einmal hat er eine Schwäche! Sein Gewissen uns gegenüber! Es ist ihm unangenehm wenn er uns sieht, uns grüßt und wir mal wieder fragen "hey! Ich will ja nicht drängeln aber...." 

Der einfachste Weg für ihn ist tatsächlich mit uns den Kontakt abzubrechen um nicht mehr an sein schlechtes Gewissen erinnert zu werden!
_

Ok! Ist ja alles schön und gut! Aber Freund bleibt Freund! Und ich hab mir auch schon öfter was von anderen geliehen! Also warum sollte ich nicht?_

Bist du der festen Überzeugung das er es tatsächlich Wert ist und es sind eben mal nicht 10 Euro dann hol dir eine Sicherheit! Sag ihm erstmal, dass es auch für dich kein Kleingeld ist aber du es machst weil ihr Freunde seid! Dennoch verlange eine Sicherheit! Etwas das im Wert wenigstens annährend an den des Geldes rankommt und was er eigentlich wiederhaben will. Wenn er sowas nicht besitzt ist die Chance das er überhaupt das Geld irgendwann mal zurückzahlen kann gleich Null! Aber mit hast du eine SICHERHEIT die auch eurer Freundschaft eine größere Sicherheit bietet wie einfach nur ein versprechen! 

Manchmal muß man einfach seinen logischen Verstand auf der emotionalen Ebene nutzen!

Zugegeben! Es fällt einem meist schwer oder es wird einem erst hinterher klar! Aber dafür lernen wir doch aus Fehlern oder? Oder nicht?


----------



## Silenzz (18. Juni 2009)

So habe mir jetzt selbst dazu noch n paar Gedanken gemacht und mir folgendes überlegt. Ich werde dem Typen die Möglichkeit geben a.) einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben in dem er bestätigt das ich ihm 220&#8364;uro geliehn habe oder b.) das ich ihn Anzeigen werde.
Hab jetzt folgendes geschrieben und wollte mal fragen, ob das so inordnung wäre:



                                                                             Vertrag


Hiermit bestätige ich, dass ich, Max Mustermann, mir von Manuel Mustermann Bargeld im Wert von 220&#8364;uro geliehen habe.

Sankt Augustin der 18 Juni 2009 Unterschrift:

Unterschrift:


Wäre das so ok, oder müsste ich da was ändern?

Gruß Silenzz


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Juni 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> So habe mir jetzt selbst dazu noch n paar Gedanken gemacht und mir folgendes überlegt. Ich werde dem Typen die Möglichkeit geben a.) einen Vertrag zu unterschreiben in dem er bestätigt das ich ihm 220€uro geliehn habe oder b.) das ich ihn Anzeigen werde.



Also erklärst du ihm praktisch:

Entweder du unterschreibst den Vertrag damit ich gegen dich Vorgehen kann oder ich zeig dich an!

Wo macht das oben für ihn nen Unterschied? Wahrscheinlich wird er einfach "nö" sagen! Er wäre ja dumm wenn er dir auch noch "Beweismittel" liefert! Denn ohne Unterschrift steht erstmal Aussage gegen Aussage!

Hast du mal mit ihm gesprochen? Worans liegt das er nicht zahlen kann? Ob er es in Raten zurück zahlen könnte? Du hast NIX auf der Hand, deshalb solltest du ein konstruktives Gespräch vorziehen!

Also ist halt meine Meinung....


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

das datum noch. sonst sagt er dass es 30 jahre her ist .. ;-)

_Hiermit bestätige ich, dass ich, Max Mustermann, mir von Manuel Mustermann im *Januar 2009* Bargeld im Wert von 220€uro geliehen habe.

Die Rückzahlung wird wie folgt vereinbart:

ab dem 01.07.2009  xxx Euro pro Monat. _


ein versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2009)

Wobei Silenzz noch nicht den Eindruck macht, als ob er nochmal mit seinem Schuldner gesprochen hätte um eine Ratenzahlung auszumachen. Ich meine vor dem "Vertrag-unter-die-Nase-halten".


----------



## Davatar (19. Juni 2009)

Ihm nen Vertrag vorzulegen ohne nochmal drüber gesprochen zu haben find ich auch recht heikel.

Wie wärs denn, wenn Du ihm den folgenden Vorschlagskatalog vorlegen würdest:
1: Abzahlung in Raten
2: Schriftliche Festlegung eines Zeitpunktes, an dem er spätestens zurückzahlen muss
3: Wenn er das Geld nicht hat, soll er Dir das halt in anderer Form zurückzahlen. Varianten wären da in etwa:
- Er verpflichtet sich, Dir in den nächsten 5 Jahren bei Umzügen, Reparaturarbeiten, etc zu helfen
- Er gibt Dir Gegenstände, die im Gesamtwert in etwa 220 € entsprechen (Armbanduhr, Fahrrad, Schmuck, Computerspiele die sich über Ebay verkaufen lassen, etc)

Wenn er sieht, dass Du Dir so viele Gedanken drum machst und ihm verschiedene Vorschläge bereitest und er wirklich Dein Freund ist, dann wird er einen davon annehmen. Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du die Freundschaft eh vergessen (aber das solltest Du im Gespräch nicht sagen).

Und glaub mir: Freundschaften kommen und gehen, auch "beste und engste" Freundschaften. Geld und Frauen (oder Männer, wenn man ne Frau ist) sind da Gründe Nr.1 warum Freundschaften kaputt gehn.


----------

